# Stray Dogs



## Tina (Sep 25, 2012)

*Such a disastrous, and heartbreaking afternoon yesterday. Two stray dogs massacred 95% of my Jersey Black Giant flock. These birds were more to me tan just chickens. They were my friends. So much work raising them, the eggs, the care, the love, it makes me so sad. I had 25. 
3 had to be shot they were so maimed. I am so grateful to my family as everyone came to help. My poor brotherin law is who had to shoot, I couldn't do it. My nephew had to shoot one. My sister had to do the math, and hug me. The man who owns the dogs has agreed to pay restitution, but that doesn't give me back my birds, or my friends. Just so sad. People need to keep their Damn dogs home. I will pick up the pieces and start over, and make new friends. I will also add the Great Pyrenees. This just can't happen again. (*


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss....at least the ower is taking resonsablity for his dogs. It always sucks to lose something important.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. 
Great Pyrenees are great dogs. I've had a couple. Really cute when they accept the flock as their own. They do have a dark side however, like keeping you awake all night woofing every 5 minutes 30 feet from your bedroom throughout the night. You can hear the coyotes making their nightly trek into town for catfast every evening. But they steer wide of our place.


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, and I can relate as we had a similar situation, except it was our own dog who opened our latched coop. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

I would look into your local laws about these kinds of things. Then if it was allowed I would have a rifle ready to take the dogs out before they did it again. It's no different then a grain farmer being allowed to shoot troublesome deer off of their crops. You would merely be protecting your property. If it is legal then be sure to let your neighbor know that you won't let it happen again. Is the neighbor going to repay you for all the feed required to get the new chicks laying again and also for your eggs until they start laying again?


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I know how heart breaking your loss is, Tina. 
I too have been forced to shoot maimed hens, and it's a hurtful thing.
Since we enclosed our chicken area with 6 foot tall chainlink fence we have not lost a single bird.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Did law enforcement get involved?


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

How awful for you! So sorry to hear what happen! Sending huge virtual hugs xx


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He should be paying for the guard dog too.


----------

